# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Other] In search of a creator for a Pokémon + fantasy world

## Daraen J. Marley

Hello,

I am currently preparing a fanfiction mixing Pokémon and medieval-fantasy and I am obviously looking for a map creator whot like Pokémon as much as me.

I have not quite finished writing the "complete" details of my world but I already have a general idea. I wish my world was big enough to allow me to tell the long journey of my characters and their Pokémon. There would be magic in nature, many continents separated for many by vast oceans to allow long boat trips cut by stopovers on islands, huge uninhabited fantastic landscapes, giant trees occupied by arboreal villages , areas specifically dedicated to Pokémon types (yes I remember it's a Pokémon story above all) etc.

Obviously I think for bad guys worthy of medieval-fantasy but also Pokémon and that are interesting enough. But I still want to keep mainly the Pokémon side of my story.

Well. Tell me if I'm in the right place to ask for something like this. I would understand otherwise that ask Pokémon can be off topic.

Daraen.

----------


## Ryan S. Thomason

Hello Daraen,

I might be able to help you - my portfolio is here: http://www.ryansthomason.com/Mapmaking/, and I can also do aerial views. My price-list is here too: http://www.ryansthomason.com/prices/. I'm up to my eyes in my kids' pokemon habit just now, so I know all about the different zones / types as well.

----------


## ThomasR

I know of a cartographer that has a soft spot for pokemons. You can reach him on twitter (or here) with this handle @whipstache

----------


## Ralaris

> Hello,
> 
> I am currently preparing a fanfiction mixing Pokémon and medieval-fantasy and I am obviously looking for a map creator whot like Pokémon as much as me.
> 
> I have not quite finished writing the "complete" details of my world but I already have a general idea. I wish my world was big enough to allow me to tell the long journey of my characters and their Pokémon. There would be magic in nature, many continents separated for many by vast oceans to allow long boat trips cut by stopovers on islands, huge uninhabited fantastic landscapes, giant trees occupied by arboreal villages , areas specifically dedicated to Pokémon types (yes I remember it's a Pokémon story above all) etc.
> 
> Obviously I think for bad guys worthy of medieval-fantasy but also Pokémon and that are interesting enough. But I still want to keep mainly the Pokémon side of my story.
> 
> Well. Tell me if I'm in the right place to ask for something like this. I would understand otherwise that ask Pokémon can be off topic.
> ...


I certainly like pokemon! I would be interested in your project I would like to discuss more detail of the specific project so please email me at ralarismaps@gmail.com and you can check out my work here.

Kay

----------


## whipstache

Hi Daraen!

I didn't know about your request until @ThomasR pointed me to it, but I 100% tweeted this exact thing this morning.

And, since no one came to my aid, I started outlining a fantasy-style map of Kanto.  :Very Happy: 


I'm very interested in your project, and would love to chat further.

----------


## Cédric H.

Hello Daraen
This is a very interesting project and I would really like to do this map.
I've being a fan since I got my hands on a gameboy color when I was a little kid. 
You can look at my portfolio of Fantasy maps and if you are interested, you can send me a email at TheFantasyMapsForge@gmail.com

----------


## Clarketography

Hey Daraen.

I am a HUGE fan of pokemon. Meant a lot to me growing up and still holds a special place. 

I would love to work on this project with you. 

Feel free to contact me here or at clarketography@outlook.com for more details and information.

Thank you for your time and hope to hear from you soon.

----------

